# ASX limits on increments of 1c above 50c not a strict rule?



## felix (14 August 2006)

ASX supposedly allows trading increments of half a cent between 10c and 50c but only allows whole cent amounts above 50c.  

So how is it that I often see bids, asks, and actual trades go through at half cent increments even up to $1.335 and the like?

Is it just a guideline rather than a rule (like those Pirate codes in "Pirates of the Caribbean")?  Or is the info on ASX website outdated?  I've certainly bought stock at a bid of $0.645 before but haven't dared use the half cent increment higher than this so far.


----------



## GreatPig (15 August 2006)

I believe it was changed a while ago, and half-cent increments are now allowed up to $2.

GP


----------



## spitrader1 (15 August 2006)

felix said:
			
		

> ASX supposedly allows trading increments of half a cent between 10c and 50c but only allows whole cent amounts above 50c.
> 
> So how is it that I often see bids, asks, and actual trades go through at half cent increments even up to $1.335 and the like?
> 
> Is it just a guideline rather than a rule (like those Pirate codes in "Pirates of the Caribbean")?  Or is the info on ASX website outdated?  I've certainly bought stock at a bid of $0.645 before but haven't dared use the half cent increment higher than this so far.



also felix if you are seeing trades go through over a million bucks, just so you know brokers are allowed to put those trades through at whatever price they like.


----------



## felix (15 August 2006)

spitrader1 said:
			
		

> also felix if you are seeing trades go through over a million bucks, just so you know brokers are allowed to put those trades through at whatever price they like.




  I have sure wondered about things like that happening.  

And thanks, GP.  So I can put some +0.5c bids in and not worry my broker is going to bounce my bids.


----------

